# Grabbed a Pixel 2 XL, any tips or app suggestions to shore up the experience?



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 31, 2019)

Just picked up a new Pixel 2 XL and am looking for any suggestions/tips for the phone.  UI takes a bit of getting used to coming from galaxy s6 (s5 and s4 before that).  Any tips/comments are welcomed


----------



## Vernono (Feb 1, 2019)

Mine has a bug this month where my ear triggers my settings page on and turns off various settings like wifi and bluetooth. Was wondering if others had this problem .


----------



## IceScreamer (Feb 1, 2019)

First thing I do on a new Android is enable developer options and put all the animation scalers from x1 to x0.5, makes everything a lot snappier.


----------

